
Show HN: Crontab-ui with new features - leet
https://github.com/alseambusher/crontab-ui
======
sronors
This looks nice, how does the import/export work across multiple machines?

~~~
greenokapi
Is there any machine specific information in a crontab file? I thought that
there isn't any.

